# Lizards > General Geckos >  how big do leopard geckos grow?

## Reptile_Man

i checked the care sheets and faq but i couldnt see anything on how big they actually grow.can somebody tell me?

----------


## Freakie_frog

10" tip to tip is how big mine is.. and they great little reptiles to keep.

----------


## mlededee

it depends! normal leos grow to about 70-80 grams or so as adults. there are also giant leos--i'm not sure how big they get, but  i think it is over 100 grams.

here is a pic of an average size adult female i used to have:

----------


## PythonWallace

About 8-10". I don't know how big the Giant line can get.

----------


## elevatethis

Sorry for the crappy pic...this girl is 114g in the picture...pushing 120 now.

----------


## mlededee

nice looking chunker!  :Razz:

----------


## snakedude56

Is it healthy for leos to be on the "chunky" side or is that normal for them? Mine is still pretty young and starting to get thicker in it's mid section and its tail.

----------


## mlededee

leos store fat in their tails, so a fat tail is a good thing. they do tend to be on the chunky looking side (their bodies, not their legs/feet)--it's just how they are built. males are also generally thicker bodied with broader heads.

----------


## Reptile_Man

ah yeah,i just found a site about them a while ago.there is a local pet store and they have leopard geckos but like people say here about petco not looking after some of their reptiles, and animals, these leos are very skinny.even their bp which has been there for 6 months or so has no hide or heat mat or heat light,all it has is a uv lamp.

----------


## elevatethis

Very few petco's have their reptiles set up properly.

It is very difficult to sell an animal that likes to hide all the time and prefers darkness.  The solution? Remove the hides and brighten the lights.  The effect?  Unhealthy animals.

Leos are bred in mass quantities all across the country and easy to be had at reptile shows from private breeders who, most of the time, take proper care of them.  Not to mention, at a fraction of the cost you'd pay at a Petco.

----------


## Reptile_Man

Im in Ireland, and i only go to one store for my snake supplies.they do everything there, but they do alot of lizards and mostly corn snakes but,they do look after their animals.they have a 2 people there who are prertty knowledgable about reptiles, and 2 more who are learning quickly.
the other store who dont look after their animals is about 20 miles from me,they had about 10 leopard geckos(babies) in a tank not nore than 15 gallons.
i was thinking of getting one as my neice, even tho she is almost 4, young i know but she loves lizards,she knows more about what they weat than i do even.swhe loves the 4 fish i have and loves when i take the snakes out.(she doesnt handle them but loves to see them move)

----------


## Jay_Bunny

The Petco here allows their reptiles hides, especially the snakes. But they have thier ball pythons in one tank with only one hide.  :Sad:  But the king, corn, and milk snake all have one hide (only one snake per tank) and tons of aspen to burrow into. 

Leos are normally skinny at petstores. I've been advised to get one from a breeder, and as much as I'd like to go out tomorrow and pick one up now, I'm going to wait till the reptile show on Sunday to get mine. And if there isn't one there I like, to the internet!

My cousin had a leo when he was younger but he didn't care for it much and it died.  :Sad:  But basically, from what I've been told, 10 inches and very nice lizards.  :Smile:

----------


## sg1trogdor

i am the biggest advocate of bad mouthing petco but today i had to get some stuff for my crested and hell this one was like top of the line each tank was climate controlled seperatley (looked like a breeders set up)  really nice but overall petco is a no go for anything reptile.  poor little things i feel like buying them all just so they arent soo miserable anymore.  (too expensive though lol)

----------

